# Still Baling?



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

We are still baling this week, blessed with way above average temps. I think the fall is the most fun I have baling, bright sun, low humidity, beautiful colors, and low volume make the haying pretty low stress.


----------



## nosliw (Feb 8, 2010)

i'm still cutting. since i took a full time job i only have about an hour and a half of daylight before sundown. makes it tough. i've got about 60 acres to go.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Same here, above average temps, low humidity, once the dew burns off a person has to really be humping it to get anything done before it gets way too dry. First fall I've ever had hay dry out without having to ted it every day for 3-5 days. Good weather and better rollers.

Dads cut some 8% beans yesterday, but little or no shattering.


----------



## Center Ridge (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah, I'm taking advantage of this nice weather. I'll be baling after work.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I have 5th cutting alfalfa left to do , should start cutting next week sometime.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I should have cut this last week but had to go out of town. I should get one more cutting off both fields in the next few weeks.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Gonna bale my last field shortly, have several more I _could_ mow, but so far from the yields I've got, it ain't worth it.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Averaged 6.33 bermudagrass RBs/A on this last cutting. 
I will leave you guessing on how that was done.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

hay wilson in TX said:


> Averaged 6.33 bermudagrass RBs/A on this last cutting.
> I will leave you guessing on how that was done.


really small bales?

I've had 1/2 a round bale per acre on some, then took 13 off 12 acres yesterday. Alfalfa/orchard grass mix. On the sand it was prolly 99% alfalfa a it's been so dry the grass gave up awhile ago.


----------



## nwks baler (Jul 18, 2008)

We are almost finished, only 400 acres of alfalfa and a little cane left to bale.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Only 400 acres of alfalfa left?


----------



## nosliw (Feb 8, 2010)

hayray said:


> Only 400 acres of alfalfa left?


LOL. I'm busting my chops to try and get my last 50 acres of hay rolled!


----------



## nwks baler (Jul 18, 2008)

nosliw said:


> LOL. I'm busting my chops to try and get my last 50 acres of hay rolled!


We have 1400 acre of alfalfa per cutting this year.


----------



## Cannon (Aug 18, 2009)

I still have 2 sprinklers and some flood fields to cut. I still see a lot of alfalfa standing in our area. Plus we are just starting cornstalks, got some baling yet to do.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Wish we had something green to bale here. Weather has been beautiful to cure hay for about 8 weeks now. Alfalfa fields are all nice and green, just not tall enough to hit the cutter bar. Last 25 acres I baled of 5th cut alfalfa made 300 lb to the acre. Can't buy fuel and machinery for that. Got the balers cleaned up today and headed for the shed for the winter.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

The stuff I just got done baling the other day was the same way, no hay out there for the acreage so I decided to give it up for the year. I usually will go find some first cut brome to bale this time of year that I never got to but I am just plain tired out and beaten up. This has been a pretty tough hay season around here, just too wet the first half of the summer and low prices. Gives me time to get some equipment maintenance and fencing done before winter hits and I am delivering a few loads of hay every week.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm like a bunch of the other guys. Nothing worth putting the equipment in the field. It's all cleaned up and put back in the barn. Will start doing maintenance in a couple weeks after my seeding is done. Mike


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

we just finished baling our alfalfa at least what was worth cutting we wil start cleaning stuff up for winter this week. we had a decent year we sold out of alfalfa which is always a good thing. cant wait for next year.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

I started cutting 1st cut brome this weekend. I crunched the numbers and need more 1st cut. I have a small following that need some low NSC hay for chronic lamenetic and insulin resistant horses.


----------

